# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى  17/04/11 : New UCT Fusion v1.60 - Pin Define, CPU Detect, PinFind 2nd CPU, Self Check

## Shamseldeen Victory

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      *UCT Box New Fusion Software : Give more power to your UCT Box by fusion!!!* *UCT Team is proud to present Fusion Software, the latest addition to UCT Box updates.*  Pinout DefiningAuto-Detect CPU TypePinFind for MTK 2nd CPUDetect charging PinoutsSelf check UCT HardwareUpgrade FirmwareAnd much more...   
UCT Fusion Software is ready to download in the support area. Just download, extract and start the fusion reaction  Detailed Instructions Manual comming upMore Hot to come very very soon!!!
Br.
Naman
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Mirror 1 : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Mirror 2 : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Mirror 3 : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

الله ينور ياوزير 
مجهودك ماشاء الله عليك  
يابتع الحصريات

----------

